# Anyone Buy LA Z BOY Lately?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't speak for the new ones and know that with many products the new isn't as good as the old but I can't brag enough on our La z Boy. It's over 20 yrs old and in great shape even though my wife has accused me a time or two of trying to ruin it. I'm really surprised the fabric looks as good as it does!


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought a recliner early this year, it's the power version of the Greyson line. It is 100% leather and power so it was kinda expensive but wow, what a nice chair! Bought it for my son who is disabled and not able to operate a manual recliner but the chair didn't work for him as well as hoped so I kept it for myself. 

The leather is buttery smooth and the chair is super comfortable. Every time I sit in it I can't help but think to myself how nice it feels. The power mechanism is not something I would choose for myself but it sure is nice, just a bit too slow for me. The salesman claimed the power version may make the chair even more reliable and longer lasting as the handle mechanism often receives abuse. I've not had any issues with it nor have I really noticed anything to indicate lower quality. 

The sofa and chairs we've had since 99 are Lazy boy and still look and work like new, I've always stayed loyal to the brand because of my past experience. Having had bad experiences with other brands in the past lazy boy the only brand I even looked at this time.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I have one that's about two years old. It's great. The fabric is the cheap microfiber but that can be upgraded, which I'll do on the next one.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I found similar stuff made by a company called HTL at a much better price.

Anyone use this brand before?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bought one for the Father in law recently and it seems good so far. He likes it.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Got a microfiber about 5 years ago (sitting in it as we speak). No problems so far and frame looks solid. Sorry, haven't heard of HTL.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

We are never buying a La-Z-Boy again.

About 4-years ago, we bought a dual recliner couch with matching single recliner. Based on the La-Z-Boy reputation we thought we were making a smart buy.

Well three years later the upholstery began peeling. It began with the arm and foot rests and proceeded to the seat and back. Essentially anywhere there was contact - it peeled.

We do not have children or pets nor do we entertain much and considering what we paid for this furniture did not consider it unreasonable for it to at last at least 10 years.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

The simulated suede which has the comfort I like of all their furniture has me too nervous to buy considering the other local reviews.

The HTL says it is a grade 2 leather on touch areas but PVC for the balance. Would just need to make sure not to hit the sides or back or could probably get a split quick.

Some websites class La Z Boy as the lowest/budget stuff. The price doesn't match this grading as it's way up there.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

123pugsy said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> The simulated suede which has the comfort I like of all their furniture has me too nervous to buy considering the other local reviews.
> 
> ...


My recliner is comfortable as hell. If I had to buy one every two years it'd be worth it. Every year even. A whole living room set not so much but my other furniture doesn't get the use my recliner sees. 

Based on its current condition I expect it will last at least 5 years. By then the color will be out of style anyways. The 2-1/2 month wait is what sucks. Mine was only $400. The upgraded fabric on the next one will make it about $700.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

BIG Johnson said:


> My recliner is comfortable as hell. If I had to buy one every two years it'd be worth it. Every year even. A whole living room set not so much but my other furniture doesn't get the use my recliner sees.
> 
> Based on its current condition I expect it will last at least 5 years. By then the color will be out of style anyways. The 2-1/2 month wait is what sucks. Mine was only $400. The upgraded fabric on the next one will make it about $700.


My gawd, do you guys have great pricing down there.

I pulled the plug on a three piece HTL set, leather where touched, PVC sides and back. Sofa and love seat have two electric recliners and the single chair is also electric recline. I bought the 5 years plan because of all the electric motors and switches. Bonus: my daughter was checking out the switches and each set has a USB charging port. Just no cup holders on these pieces. About a grand cheaper than La Z Boy, and the comfort is identical. I believe the material will last longer than the faux suede that the La Z Boy came with.

But with import stuff, who knows. It's all a crap shoot anymore.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

My daughter likes La z Boy. She bought a big loveseat. (small sofa) Leather with 2 power recliners. She had to pay around $100 to have her power button fixed. Its about 10 yrs old. The leather is still perfect. I probably wouldn't have chosen it cause theres no lumbar support......at all. I have to keep a small pillow behind me. It is attractive tho and comfortable.

She also bought an attractive fabric sleeper sofa in dark blue for the den. Average sleep comfort like most sleepers. Again wouldn't be my choice. Recently I took a bresk from painting, threw a cover on it and tried laying down on it. Almost rolled right on the floor. Its comfortable to sit on, but the seat is so narrow an average person can't lay on it without half their body hanging off.

I want a recliner so we went there. I read all reviews an wrote down models to avoid. I was undecided and postponed the decision.

What's PVC?

I love Pottery Barn sofas but their prices are a little steep for me.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Startingover said:


> My daughter likes La z Boy. She bought a big loveseat. (small sofa) Leather with 2 power recliners. She had to pay around $100 to have her power button fixed. Its about 10 yrs old. The leather is still perfect. I probably wouldn't have chosen it cause theres no lumbar support......at all. I have to keep a small pillow behind me. It is attractive tho and comfortable.
> 
> She also bought an attractive fabric sleeper sofa in dark blue for the den. Average sleep comfort like most sleepers. Again wouldn't be my choice. Recently I took a bresk from painting, threw a cover on it and tried laying down on it. Almost rolled right on the floor. Its comfortable to sit on, but the seat is so narrow an average person can't lay on it without half their body hanging off.
> 
> ...



PVC is basically vinyl that looks like the leather that's on the seating part.
All medium grade leather furniture is like this. Bonded (basically fake made from ground up recycled leather mixed with plastics, etc) would have been better. Just need to be careful not to poke or tear the vinyl (PVC).

Funny you mention lumbar support because my back was it's sorest for a long time after furniture shopping last night...uh-oh......lain:

I sure hope I don't need to jamb a pillow in there to help the back....grrr....I can never win.


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

I have one that is about 10 years old. The material and cushioning is wearing like iron. The under structure is a different story. Mine has the swivel and recline. The way the swivel was built was horrible. About 3 years ago I finally had to disassemble the wood structure and rebuild with some new pieces.

They used 1/2" MDF as a main support piece, oriented in the flat. I was flabbergasted when I saw that. Also the screws for the spring mechanism fell out 1 by one because the wood was just wearing out. I replaced with 3/4" plywood and it's perfect now.

I would probably buy another one, but I would examine the under structure carefully to see if they still build them the same way.

Like I said other than that the rest of the chair is like new and still just as comfortable today as it was when new.

As far as fake leather, when I see one that doesn't eventually de-laminate I will let you know. The stuff is 100% garbage in my opinion. 

Furniture these days is all terrible to me. My parents had a La Z Boy recliner that eventually went to my uncle was at least 35 years old when he got rid of it, wasn't worn out just out of style. My first sofa was from my grandparents green and gold stripes from the 60's I gave it to someone else when I bought new. They are still loving the old one and my new one is now in the dump, lasted 6 years.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

We bought a dual recliner in 2004 and it's been as good as one can expect these days. It was made here in Ontario CAN and was a major factor in our decision. Since then, they closed it and moved over to China. 
The black little plastic rollers that run in the channel underneath all broke last year, causing the metal channel itself to wear badly from metal to metal contact. All the parts needed where given to me and i installed it myself. (Would have got charged for the service call). Fabric is good and as long as i get free parts, i'll keep it and will buy LB again.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are buying leather, make sure it is "genuine leather", and not "bonded leather".

Genuine leather will last 20-30 years. Bonded leather -- you may have to divide that number by 10.

Of course, genuine leather costs a lot more than bonded, so if you are getting a great deal, there could be a good reason why that recliner is so much less than the others.


----------

